
Slync.io, reshaping global supply chains. Looking for Full Stack Engineers - rajslync
https://slync.io/careers
======
LeoSolaris
Looks like the submission form to apply is missing using Firefox. Everything
after the position descripts on all four positions is cut off by the footer.
It looks like the footer and the overall page length are not respecting the
size of the container.

~~~
theanswa
Looks like it is working now

~~~
LeoSolaris
Excellent!

Though that would have been an amusing test for a front end dev. "Can you
actually troubleshoot a render issue to get the link in order to just apply?"

~~~
kapilslync
Exactly! We were undergoing a short maintenance to update our positions and
some of the website structure.

Shoot us an application if interested. We are looking for devs with that
attention to detail :).

